
Formcake - CoreSet
https://formcake.com/blog/introducing-formcake
======
atymic
Congrats on launching, but what differentiates this for the 10+ other services
that do exactly the same thing (with pretty much the exact same features)?

[https://formkeep.com/](https://formkeep.com/)

[https://getform.io/](https://getform.io/)

[https://formsubmit.io/](https://formsubmit.io/)

[https://www.formbucket.com/](https://www.formbucket.com/)

[https://www.staticforms.xyz/](https://www.staticforms.xyz/)

[https://formspree.io/](https://formspree.io/)

etc

~~~
CoreSet
Haha, yeah - there are a lot of these around.

Though some of these are genuinely new to me, the competitors we'd found in
this space before like formkeep and getform had unbearably low form limits or
expensive price-per-form schemes.

Also, we have a fun cake graphic :D

